# You should turn left where the pedestrian road ends.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to tell someone where to get to the train station. There is this pedestrian road (jalankulkutie?) in the center, and they should walk down this road, and turn left where the pedestrian road ends (that is, where there are cars passing by.) How can I say this?

"Kävele jalankulkutie ja käänny vasemmalle, kun sinä olet jalankulkutien loppu." (?)


----------



## Gavril

Hi EVOO,



Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I want to tell someone where to get to the train station. There is this pedestrian road (jalankulkutie?)



I'd recommend _pedestrian *path*_ or _footpath_ for this meaning in English.

In Finnish, _jalankulkutie_ is one word used for this meaning, but _jalankäytävä_ seems to be the more common word -- Finns, is this correct?



> in the center, and they should walk down this road, and turn left where the pedestrian road ends (that is, where there are cars passing by.) How can I say this?
> 
> "Kävele jalankulkutie ja käänny vasemmalle, kun sinä olet jalankulkutien loppu." (?)



"Kävele jalankulkutie*n*/jalankäytävän loppu*un asti, sitten* käänny vasemmalle."

Just one possibility for how to say this.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The word for 'sidewalk' is '*jalka*käytävä'. 'Kevyen liikenteen väylä' is something for both pedestrians and cyclists. 'Kävelytie' is not meant for cyclists and can be between rows of buildings. _Kävele kävelytien loppuun/päähän ja käänny sitten vasemmalle._ Putting 'sitten' before 'käänny' is not wrong but I don't think a Finn would put it there.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> The word for 'sidewalk' is '*jalka*käytävä'.



Ugh, for some reason I keep "re-inserting" _jalan-_ in that word, even right after I've seen the correct form in the dictionary.


----------

